# Assistant surgeon (MOD 80) code list



## krisfelty (May 5, 2011)

Hello~

Does anyone know where I can find a list of codes that are allowed for 1st assist at surgery? You know, that are allowed with the 80 modifier. I know there has to be one?
Thanks in advance for your help!

Kristin Felty CPC, CCC


----------



## lisigirl (May 5, 2011)

There is a column labeled "assistant surgeon" on Medicare's MFSDB. This will let you know which CPT codes allow for assistant surgeons. If this link doesn't work, go to the CMS website and search for provider fee schedules. 


http://www.cms.gov/PhysicianFeeSche...yDID=-99&sortOrder=ascending&intNumPerPage=10


Lisi, CPC
eharkler@nmh.org


----------

